# Che...(Boh)



## Tebe (1 Marzo 2013)

Non è stato bello l'incontro.
Io parlavo e lui non mi guardava nemmeno in faccia.
Nero pece. Distante. Rissoso a tratti. Gelido.
Io non sono stata da meno, almeno dentro il suo ufficio.
Fuori. Insieme agli altri. Il solito Man, a guerreggiare con Pupillo per la "bella della classe".
Battute. Sorrisi. "E si tu Pupi che sai come prendere le donne."
E l'altro tutto tronfio.
Occhiate di traverso. E nel suo ufficio da soli. -L'hai portato tu a questo.- ha sibilato come se la cotta di pupillo fosse solo una responsabilità mia. 
Tipo mantide religiosa. O anche vedova nera.
Sono diventata sarcastica, mentre lui dietro la sua scrivania da manager mannaro continuava a fissare lo schermo del pc e cliccare a destra e a manca.
-Sono passati i bei tempi, nemmeno un caffè mi offri.-
-hai ragione. Sono davvero un maleducato.-
Lui e il suo completo Zegna scuro si sono alzati, fatto il giro della scrivania e a differenza delle altre volte non mi "accompagnata" nella loro cucina privata con la mano leggermente appoggiata sulla bassa schiena adeguando il suo passo al mio.
Dieci passi avanti. E tutti sono costretti a corrergli dietro. Ok, c'è anche una questione di falcata. Una sua sono tre di una donna normale e due delle mie.
Non ho allungato il passo. L'ho visto sparire dietro la porta. L'ho raggiunto e il mio caffè era quasi pronto.
L'ho bevuto nel suo ufficio mentre finalmente mi ha dedicato un minimo di attenzione.
Poi è arrivato un collega, gli ha dato dei documenti, ha ringhiato, l'altro ha detto - C'è la donna ragno che vuole parlare con lei.-
-Sono occupato. Che prenda un appuntamento come tutti.-
-L'ha fatto.-
-Lo riprenda.-
L'ho guardato e di nuovo da soli ho fatto un sorriso mentre sorseggiavo caffè -_L'altra_.- ho detto.
La donna ragno l'abbiamo sempre chiamata ironicamente _l'altra_ amante sua.
Ha stretto le labbra. Ho notato solo in quel momento che aveva la barba lunga. Un pò bionda. Un pò bianca. Un pò...
-Non c'è stata. Non c'è e non ci sarà nessun _altra_. Non ci sei nemmeno tu ora. E mi dispiace.-
Non ho risposto. Non sapevo davvero cosa dire.  Non mi usciva nulla perchè...per un attimo ho pensato. Davvero questo è lui?
No. Questo non è lui._ Il lui del motel_. Il lui con cui.
Questo è il lui _vero_. Di tutti i giorni. Quello che torna a casa e ha questa faccia e romperà i coglioni a livello fotonico, dove l'empatia è zero, dove...
Mi sono sentita soffocare dentro quell'ufficio. Stavo per prendere la giacca quando mi è squillato il cellulare e ho risposto.
Pupillo. Che faceva lo scemo.
Man con gli occhi di fuoco. Quando ho messo giù ha detto -Perchè ti chiama? E' scemo?-
(si)
Ho ripreso la giacca. L'ho infilata da sola. Per la prima volta. Mi ha lasciato il passo e quando mi sono voltata a salutarlo nel corridoio deserto lui.
Mi ha presa. Schiaccignata la faccia. Baciata sulla fronte. Sulla guancia. Sull'altra.
-man ci sono le telecamere...-
.-Non me ne frega un cazzo.- e mentre continuava a schiaccignmi ha baciata sulla bocca, facendo in modo che le mie labbra fossero tutte schiaccignate appunto e protese.
Mi ha dato un bacio a ventosa. Senza lingua. Ha emesso un mugolio da cucciolo che è rimbalzato rotondo e lungo sulle mie labbra.

Lasciata andare. Con un lunghissimo sospiro.
Come quelli dei film si.
Dove ci sono quegli attimi intensissimi che ti prendono talmente tanto che anche se sei spaparanzata sul divano con l'acqua ossigenata alla guest star per farla rosa mini pony e ti stai facendo la ceretta...
Ecco. No.
Sei li nello schermo che trepidi nelle parole non dette.
E che mai si diranno.
:unhappy:


Che dire?
Non l'ho mai visto così compatto nel suo nerismo cosmico.
Mi spiace. Mi spiace davvero molto.
Spero solo stia bene.















Mai più fedeli.
mai.
Più.
:blank:


----------



## Eliade (2 Marzo 2013)

:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Marzo 2013)

non conosco la tua storia con Man quindi ho letto  tutto da spettatrice avulsa dal contesto ...due persone  che probabilmente  si amano o si sono molto amati  ma proprio non si comprendono, parlano il linguaggio della sfida fine a se stessa .... bel rapporto incasinato ...in bocca al lupo ciao


----------



## Eliade (2 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta;bt7554 ha detto:
			
		

> non conosco la tua storia con Man quindi ho letto  tutto da spettatrice avulsa dal contesto ...*due persone  che probabilmente  si amano o si sono molto amati*  ma proprio non si comprendono, parlano il linguaggio della sfida fine a se stessa .... bel rapporto incasinato ...in bocca al lupo ciao


Fiammetta ciao, volevo chiederti, no perché prima che arrivi tebe devo assolutamente saperlo...ma per il grassetto intendi tebe e man?   :scared::scared:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Marzo 2013)

Eliade;bt7555 ha detto:
			
		

> Fiammetta ciao, volevo chiederti, no perché prima che arrivi tebe devo assolutamente saperlo...ma per il grassetto intendi tebe e man?   :scared::scared:


intendo il racconto


----------



## Eliade (2 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta;bt7557 ha detto:
			
		

> intendo il racconto


Non ho capito, credo. Da questo racconto (post qui sopra), evinci che le due persone si sono amate o si amano?


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Marzo 2013)

Eliade;bt7558 ha detto:
			
		

> Non ho capito, credo. Da questo racconto (post qui sopra), evinci che le due persone si sono amate o si amano?


ho premesso che non so nulla di nulla  considerala  una valutazione di un episodio letto che ovviamente non è esente dall'esperienza personale, se un tipo prova ad abbracciarmi o altro deve aver avuto intimo  una storia con me  se no lo sbatto io ma giù dalla finestra :mrgreen: ora mi hai incuriosito  ciao


----------



## Eliade (2 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta;bt7559 ha detto:
			
		

> ho premesso che non so nulla di nulla  considerala  una valutazione di un episodio letto che ovviamente non è esente dall'esperienza personale, se un tipo prova ad abbracciarmi o altro deve aver avuto intimo  una storia con me  se no lo sbatto io ma giù dalla finestra :mrgreen: ora mi hai incuriosito  ciao


Sisi, ma guarda che ti credo e sono mesi che dico questo di Man... 
:rotfl:
Aspetta che arrivi tebe...prepara uno chanel per lei, come pegno! :rotfl:
Io sono mesi che le dico che per man non è solo sesso, sono mesi che le dico di fare attenzione, sono mesi che le dico...etc....e lei mi risponde sempre che non è così, che man ha preso coscienza che la loro "storia" è solo sesso e amicizia, che...etc...
E lei era partita da " solo 5 volte in motel e poi smettiamo". Non ricordo più nemmeno quante volte abbia detto che è finita, senza contare che Man è il classico ipocrita traditore.

A me il comportamento di Man sembra quello di un fidanzato, uno che vana "diritti" insomma...:unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Marzo 2013)

Eliade;bt7560 ha detto:
			
		

> Sisi, ma guarda che ti credo e sono mesi che dico questo di Man...
> :rotfl:
> Aspetta che arrivi tebe...prepara uno chanel per lei, come pegno! :rotfl:
> Io sono mesi che le dico che per man non è solo sesso, sono mesi che le dico di fare attenzione, sono mesi che le dico...etc....e lei mi risponde sempre che non è così, che man ha preso coscienza che la loro "storia" è solo sesso e amicizia, che...etc...
> ...


su Man non so nulla se non il racconto sopra e non conosco  Tebe se non quel che ho letto fino ad ora qui, però mi sembra una persona  molto introspettiva e passionale  comunque lo chanel n.5 ? :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Arianna (2 Marzo 2013)

la guest star rosa mini pony 

 :nclpf:


----------



## devastata (2 Marzo 2013)

Posso sbagliare, ma ho l'impressione che Man si sia spaventato per la storia del cugino o cognato che ha lasciato la famiglia per l'amante.

Deve aver visto da vicino la possibilità dello sgretolamento della famiglia e......


----------



## Tebe (3 Marzo 2013)

:unhappy:...

ora sono seria.
come dice Devy, sicuramente qualcosa è scattato in Man. Non credo sia "colpa" del  cugino che ha mollato famiglia e figli, ma credo che i suoi rimorsi  abbiano preso il sopravvento.
E ci sta tutto.
La storia è durata circa un anno e invece di 5 scopate e basta quante sono state...sette? Otto?
In merito al momento topico in cui mi ha stropicciata la faccia tutta, l'ho vissuta non come qualcuno che mi ama, proprio per nulla, ma come qualcuno che forse avrebbe potuto fare scelte diverse quando millanta anni fa ha lasciato la sua fidanzata Tebana.
Ho sentito del rimpianto.
Qualche tempo fa, poco in verità, tra mezze frasi e robe varie ha detto chiaramente che sua moglie è per lui solo la madre dei suoi figli.
Non ci fa più sesso da moltissimo e...

Comunque. 
Io non lo amo. Lui non mi ama.
Ognuno prosegue la vita che si è scelto.
Io da diversamente fedele, lui da fedele talebano che mai e poi perdonerebbe un tradimento della moglie, nonostante...


----------



## lothar57 (4 Marzo 2013)

ciao cara..mi spiace per te...e anche per me..avevo sbagliato tutto.Perche'se capisco bene...ha chiuso lui.Non l'avrei mai detto........be'ora a Parma potremmo andarci no???


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2013)

A me (è il mio debutto nel blog!) sembra solo un uomo che vuole riaffermare se stesso attraverso un'azione che riafferma la confidenza sessuale. Per il resto è tornato rompicoglioni come (quasi) tutti. Bello discutere con l'autore un pezzo letterario  perché è realtà ma anche letteratura.


----------

